

Advice from Doug McIlroy - hoggle
http://cm.bell-labs.com/who/dmr/mdmpipe.html

======
feld
Would be nice if someone knew where to find the rest of the message.

~~~
hoggle
Sorry, I would like to know that too but I only stumbled over this gem myself
while reading the well written node.js stream handbook:

[https://github.com/substack/stream-
handbook](https://github.com/substack/stream-handbook)

Edit: the "dmr" part in the URL seems to point to this being an anecdote by
the late Dennis Ritchie :(

[http://cm.bell-labs.com/who/dmr/index.html](http://cm.bell-
labs.com/who/dmr/index.html)

